# Buying my first hunting rifle (Remington 700 ADL)



## pablojimenezjr (Jun 20, 2009)

I found a Remington 700 ADL 30-06 with a Bushnell scope 3-9x40 for $475 + tax.

is this the optimum combo for this price? Any other suggestions?

Does anyone know of a better price right now (i live in miami, FL)

Any comments are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

well that is a good price but wat r u hunting, I like a 7mm-08 WEATHERBY VANGUARD, but u will never find it at that price my advice GET IT!!!!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure what ADL's are selling for now, but i have a 7mm ADL and it is a great gun and has taken anything from coyotes to elk. you cant go wrong with a remington IMO.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good gun and good price...grab it. :beer:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

FWIW I've never been a fan of the 06 or 3-9 scopes.I know both are the most popular but I would much rather have a .270 or .280 with a 2-7 scope.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

All you will hear from me are positives. I have the exact same gun in my cabinet. I call it old reliable. For $450 topped with a scope is a great price. I will tell you this...you will not be disappointed with this firearm.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Have them take off the scope, which will save you about $40 roughly and use the extra money to buy a good scope.


----------

